# Acer Aspire 5100 Screen is Black!! Help!



## phl610210 (Oct 19, 2009)

My acer aspire 5100 notebook is acting up. I was using it and all of a sudden the screen went dark, so I did a hard shut down by holding the power button down. I went to start it again and now the lights and fan turn on, but the screen is still black. I tried removing the battery to drain the power and it still isn't working.... anyone one have any ideas of how to fix this problem? I would greatly appreciate it!! Thanks!


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome to the Acer Black Screen Forum!

Only kidding around. This seems to be common to a lot of Acers, I think there is a conspiracy theory here somewhere.

Try this first:


1. Remove battery.
2. Remove AC power.
3. Remove and reseat your RAM modules.
4. Replace your RAM modules.
5. Hold down your power button for 1 minute. 
6. Replace your AC power (not battery) and turn on.

This is called a hard reset. If it works COOL, then replace your battery. If not then we will try something else. Good luck.

**** _Please Post back on your progress. It’s nice to know if the forum has helped or not._ ****


----------



## phl610210 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for getting back to me. Im not that good with computers... so how do you remove and reset RAM modules? thanks again


----------



## phl610210 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok i did the ram stuff and the hard reset...still not working.... anyother ideas?


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

OK, I assume that you now know how to remove your RAM modules?

Try this:

1. If you have more than one RAM module, remove them both.
2. Put only one of them back in and start your laptop, if it works then this is a good RAM module, if not then shut down laptop, put it in the next RAM slot, start laptop and see if it works there. If it does then the previous RAM slot is bad.
3. If this RAM module did not cure the fault, repeat the process for the other RAM module.

Let me know how you got on.


----------

